# Why you need a Real website, not just a "Facebook Page"



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 12, 2013)

This is why you need a real website, and shouldn't depend on the freebies like Facebook.



> New submitter ComradeF writes _"Matt Kruse, author of the Social Fixer for Facebook  browser extension, warns users of the dangers of building a community  on a platform that can and will shut you down on a whim: 'It's gone. Years of work and almost 340,000 fans, wiped out.  Erased. I have never been given any details about what "community  standards" I was apparently violating (because I wasn't). This is a case  of Facebook choosing to shut down someone's business just because they  want to, not because they were doing anything wrong. This is extremely  frustrating and disappointing to me, and should be to others as well.'  The administrators and moderators of his Page found that their personal Facebook accounts have been silenced for 12 hours, as well."_ I've recently installed Social Fixer, and find it tremendously useful; this news just inspired me to donate a few bucks to Kruse  cheaper than what Mark Zuckerberg would like to hear my complaint.


http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/0...cial-fixer-community-page-without-explanation



Need a website:
http://silverstarsites.com/


----------



## Scott T (Sep 13, 2013)

Still need one for Osiris.


----------

